# Sloane's Restaurant, Grosvenor House



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Anybody been there?

I won dinner for two on Radio 2 today....

Their seafood nights on a Thursday look rather fun!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I haven't been there for a year or so but the food was always very good.

Enjoy!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

You think we can get through AED1000? That's what the voucher's worth - who says that texting in to radio stations doesn't work???

Esp. as Radio 2 (Part of Gulf News) have halved their text rates to AED1.5 from AED3 (even though it's still 5 times the rate of a normal text!).

Megan Fox. (Which was the answer) Thank you!


----------



## Olliesmum81 (Jul 4, 2010)

Well done,enjoy!!!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> You think i can get htrough AED1000? That's what the voucher's worth - who says that texting in to radio stations doesn't work???
> 
> Esp as Radio 2 (Part of Gulf News) have halved their text rates to AED1.5 from AED3 (even though it's still 5 times the rate of a normal text!).
> 
> Megan Fox. (Which was the answer) Thank you!



Of course you can! Swap the wife-beater for Champagne if in doubt 
-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Of course you can! Swap the wife-beater for Champagne if in doubt
> -


You must have me mistake, Stella's not my gal, (Now Perrier Jouet Belle Epoque 1990, or 1996, well, then you're talking).

Anyone wanna join me - Red Soled Shoes essential....


----------



## Midos (Jun 25, 2010)

Congrats for winning. The food in nice there.
Just make sure when you go there that the drinks are included in the voucher you won. It happened to us once in Abu Dhabi; We won a voucher to find out that it was only for food and overpriced soda/ drinks shisha were external and we had to pay them although our bill wasn't even half the voucher value. So check if the voucher covers everything once yhere.ou reach t


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

How come you're always winning dinner prizes on the radio?  I remember seeing you won a dinner with some hotel a while ago? Or was it another forum member?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Good job, enjoy dinner and the girl with the red soled shoes...


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

No Dizz, it was me, all you do is text in a few times (over different days and times), make sure you don't JUST give the answer and every so often you win something decent.

Example, because of the prize today i added "Ajman's version of haute cuisine is using cutlery, go on...". It worked.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Congratulations Andy Capp!


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

I have just bought some bright red spray paint and about to paint my smelly work boots.
Is that ok Andy???????


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

stewart said:


> I have just bought some bright red spray paint and about to paint my smelly work boots.
> Is that ok Andy???????


Looks like nobody managed to bit your offer, you're the winner! )))


----------

